# DFW area and iPhone



## DalLuv (Feb 13, 2015)

I am trying to get into driving in the DFW area. I gather that Amazon limits the number of drivers and at least tries to control the available driver - available time slot ratio more than Uber/Lyft. I went to their website last week and Dallas was listed, but when I selected iPhone it asked for an email and said they would be in touch. Just for kicks I went through the process as if I were going to be using Android and got much further. Now Dallas isn't listed so I am assuming they have enough drivers at the moment. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something and should just wait for an email when they are looking for drivers again. Do they bring on different platforms (iPhone/Android) independently, or just drivers in general?


----------

